# backsaw with miter box...



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey folks!...I am looking for a high quality backsaw in a completely adjustable (any angle) miter box. I am a newbie and need suggestions...


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

If you want to go oldschool then there is the Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box with the Goodell Pratt miter saw in at least 26 but preferably 30 inch length. It is the Cadillac of miter boxes (from back when Cadillac was the Cadillac of cars, I guess you would say today it's the Prius of miter boxes??) 

If you want something newer, can't help you there because it looks like Jorgensen sunk down to just above K-Mart blue-light special levels.


----------

